# where to move in Lazio with kids



## nictan (May 20, 2014)

Hi,

Myself and my husband are looking to move to the Lazio region in the next few months and we are looking for advice on nice family neighbourhoods. Can anyone please advise us? Our kids are both primary school going age and we intend sending them to an Italian school as opposed to an international one. What are the school like in the area?

The one requirement being that its close enough to the airport because my husband will be required to do some travelling. 

Thank you so much for any advice.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You're basically asking about one of the largest regions of Italy. Not a whole lot smaller then the republic of Ireland.

If it was me I'd pick a mid sized town . This way the transit links aren't likely to change on you. 

But you've got no real ties to one town over the others. See what is being offered. Then check the transit links. Bus and rail.

Avoid the rural areas. Pick something closer to the town centres.

Depending on how much you're willing to travel to get to the airport virtually all of Lazio is within reach of the two Roman airports.


----------



## nictan (May 20, 2014)

Hi,

thank you for taking the time to reply to me. 

Specifically I suppose are there any areas I should avoid.. what are the not so desirable neighbourhoods? Or any notable good family areas to keep an eye out for. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The places you might want to avoid are in bigger cities. OTOH it's unlikely you'll be looking for a place in those areas. 

If you stick to the towns between 5K and 10k it's unlikely you'll find a real area to avoid. Even if there is it'll be pretty evident.

Decide how much you're willing to travel to the airport.

Decide if you're wanting warmer winters or cooler summers.

Decide on things like the number of bedrooms you need.

Once you have a place in your sights use Google streetview to take a look. Any place unappealing won't look nice even on google. But really this shouldn't be a huge problem in the historic centres of most towns.


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

I think Lazio is the center of Italy because Roma, the Eternal City, is the capital of Italy attracting visitors from all over the world to see its Roman ruins, Renaissance squares, museums, piazzas, fountains, and baroque churches. At one time, Roma was the capital of the largest empires in the history of the world. We keep coming back to Lazio with wife and kids every vacation.


----------

